
Amazon Sumerian: create and run browser-based 3D, AR, and VR applications - ArtWomb
https://aws.amazon.com/sumerian/
======
bhouston
Amazon bought GooCreate after it went bankrupt and became this.

------
xerox13ster
My first impression of this is that Sumerian is to Aframe as UiPath is to VB,
where the former is WebVR and the latter is Automation

------
stubish
Browser support? Firefox 72 (Ubuntu snap install) on the skate demo I get a
'not supported' screen, but following the trail to the release notes they
claim Firefox 61 or newer support. Works with Chromium (Ubuntu snap install)
after clicking through a warning and waiting for the load screen.

------
caycep
I wonder - are there importing tools already written that that imports complex
3d files from, say, blender, or other apps?

------
arminiusreturns
Am I the only person who gets annoyed at names like this that step on search
results for existing topics?

~~~
rudyfink
I expect it is a nod to Neil Stephenson's "Snow Crash," which was a book
focused on virtual reality that put the Sumerian language in a central role.

------
azinman2
Just clicking their skate example lead to a very long loading page. Not
exactly a great user experience.

------
winrid
I'll have to investigate how the rendering is done - webassembly, webrtc?
Straight JS?

